# Better Than Expected Root Mass



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2021)

This malipoense has been with me for a number of years and has bloomed three times in the last five years. The older growth would never stick around more than 1.5-2 years leaving it as a single-growth plant this whole time. I was wondering what the picture would be like inside the pot so I took it out of its pot last month. And wow~ I was ready to see a few sad looking roots but this was a good surprise! Plus, there were two new growths starting for the first time but I managed to snap one off. A few long seconds of cussing out loud followed.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 18, 2021)

Wish all of my paphs. had roots like that. As far as the new growth snapping off, we have all done it more times than we care to admit.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey! If you need to fill your time repotting plants, I know a guy...


----------

